# Difusão Celular/Broadcast de Alertas Meteorológicos



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 00:43)

Boas Noites:

Gostaria de saber onde poderia criar um tópico a falar sobre as vantagens da Difusão Celular / Cell Broadcast no que respeita a alertas à população em casos de mau tempo. Em Macau como em muitos outros países já existe este serviço em funcionamento que é gratuito, todos os telemóveis o suportam e é possível enviar informação para uma área geográfica.

Gostaria que me informassem o melhor local neste forum para descrever o serviço e países onde o mesmo já funciona como o caso da Tailândia depois dos Tsunamis e da China e Macau.


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 10:11)

Olá, bem vindo ao forum.
Podes falar mesmo aqui sobre o assunto.

Desconheço o que existe por cá, talvez haja qualquer coisa para quem trabalha no mar, etc, mas não sei. Nos EUA sei que até rádios meteorológicos existem mas lá compreende-se a sua importância nas regiões onde ocorrem tornados ou furcacões, etc. Tenho ideia que no ano passado na sequência de um tornado que matou várias pessoas em auto-caravanas por falta de informação saiu depois uma lei a obrigar à aquisição de um rádio desses. Cá em Portugal as coisas são um pouco mais pacíficas, se calhar o interesse numa coisa dessas é limitado, ou talvez não, não sei ... se calhar pelo menos para pesca e agricultura não era má ideia.


----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:13)

*Difusão Celular*

A *Difusão Celular* é um serviço disponibilizado por inúmeras operadoras de telecomunicações móveis, baseado numa tecnologia que permite que mensagens possam ser difundidas a todos os equipamentos móveis e dispositivos semelhantes dentro de uma área geográfica designada.

A *Difusão Celular* permite que as mensagens possam ser comunicadas a vários telemóveis que estão localizados dentro de uma determinada área de cobertura da rede, na altura que a mensagem é emitida.

Através do acesso aos diversos canais do serviço podem obter-se informações úteis como: nome da localidade, trânsito local, informação meteorológica, as farmácias de serviço, os hospitais mais próximos, promoções da operadora, publicidade, entre outras.

*Em Portugal*

Em Portugal, a Telecel foi a primeira operadora de telecomunicações móveis a explorar as potencialidades da rede GSM com a emissão das mensagens de difusão celular. Mais tarde, para associar a um dos seus pacotes de descontos de chamadas, a TMN seguiu-lhe o exemplo criando, no entanto, apenas um canal de informação. A Optimus ainda recorreu à activação temporária do serviço aquando dos Jogos do 'Euro 2000', mas depressa desistiu do uso desta tecnologia.

Nos últimos anos, com a mudança da Telecel para a Vodafone, a nova empresa decidiu desactivar a maior parte dos canais de informação da difusão celular, alegando que as novas tecnologias utilizadas na rede substituiam as vantagens dos canais da difusão celular. Hoje, sabe-se que além de não substituirem, o objectivo era simplesmente passar a cobrar aos clientes a informação difundida na rede.

Seguem as listas dos canais informativos que as operadoras portuguesas emitiram:


*Lista de canais da Vodafone:*

    * Canal 01 - Índice dos canais
    * Canal 13 - Jogos (Totoloto e Totobola)
    * Canal 14 - Desporto
    * Canal 15 - Notícias
    * Canal 20 - Hospitais
    * Canal 21 - Serviços de Aconselhamento e Apoio
    * Canal 24 - Farmácias de Serviço
    * Canal 34 - Táxis
    * Canal 36 - Gasolina (24 Horas)
    * Canal 40 - Meteorologia
    * Canal 44 - Turismo de Habitação
    * Canal 50 - Informação da Célula (Cidades)


*Lista de canais da TMN:*

    * Canal 50 - Informação da Célula (Região)


*Lista de canais da Optimus:*

    * Canal 50 - Golos dos Jogos do 'Euro 2000'
No mundo

A *Difusão Celular* é uma tecnologia que tem sido muito explorada em diversos países do mundo, mantendo-se activa em Espanha, França, Alemanha, Inglaterra, Israel, África do Sul, Roménia, Índia, China, entre outros países. Em alguns casos, é bastante extensa a lista de canais activos, sendo o serviço muito utilizado para informar o nome das localidades onde a pessoa se encontra e também para publicitar inúmeras cadeias de comércio local.

Na Roménia, por exemplo, foi criado um serviço com base nesta tecnologia (Serviço 'Bússola') em que é emitido o nome do local onde o cliente se encontra – e que pode ser um monumento, o nome de um bairro, ou outra informação mais específica.

Fonte: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Difusão_Celular


----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:16)

*Algumas emissões em Portugal:*


----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:20)

*Serviço de Alertas em Macau:*










*Fonte:* http://www.ctm.net/cgi-bin/ctm/jsp/pt/personal/mobile/vas/mobiSvcSubCat.jsp?vasOID=25800


----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:23)

*Sistema de Alertas no Canadá*

*Documento:* http://www.cellalert.com/popup/Cellalert_june 30 2005.pdf

*Informações e Videos:* http://www.cellalert.com


----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:26)

*Airadigm launches commercial cell broadcast service in Wisconsin

By Jeffrey Silva
Story posted: May 31, 2007 - 1:59 pm EDT*

Airadigm Communications’ Einstein Wireless, a GSM cellphone carrier in Wisconsin, said it fired up the nation’s first cellular broadcast emergency alert system covering the community of Appleton.

“Together with CellCast Technologies and with support from [the Federal Emergency Management Agency], we’ve been testing cell broadcast capability in Wisconsin and are now making it available to our subscribers throughout the state,” said John Altamura, president of Einstein Wireless. “This technology will reach a greater percentage of the population in a timely way, improve emergency response times and enable geographic-specific alerts—all using the most advanced broadcast medium available today. We are looking forward to working with local universities, corporations and the community to improve emergency response times and our overall security.”

The Federal Communications Commission is working to implement legislation to integrate wireless and other communications technologies into a Cold War-era emergency warning largely dependent on radio and television broadcasters and cable TV operators.

The four national mobile-phone carriers have been reluctant to embrace a cell broadcast technology gaining traction in Europe and Asia, wanting instead to investigate all options for delivering wireless alerts to consumers.

“People have relied on the entertainment vehicles of television and radio to deliver emergency alerts for more than 50 years. Meanwhile, the cellphone has emerged as an always-on communication vehicle for more than 80% of the nation’s population, making it an ideal medium for delivering emergency alerts,” said Paul Klein, COO of Houston-based CellCast Technologies. “We commend FEMA for piloting the use of this 21st-century technology to significantly improve our nation’s emergency alert systems.”


----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:28)




----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:30)

*Skyport And Cellcast Announce Strategic Alliance To Bring Emergency Alert Systems To Cell Phones*
*
Houston, Texas, July 16, 2007 —* SkyPort Global Communications, Inc., a communications carrier operating in 22 states and for the National Guard, announced today a strategic alliance with CellCast Technologies, a company working with local, state and federal government entities, to activate cell broadcast technology to transmit emergency alerts on cell phones during disasters.

The alliance integrates the emergency alert system onto today's technology of cell phones and other mobile handheld devices. While cell broadcast technology is currently available on most cell phones, it is not being used. Therefore, SkyPort's infrastructure can function as a carrier for the cell broadcast technology in nearly half of the United States.

"CellCast has the most unique and advanced emergency alert technology that can direct people to safety before a tornado, hurricane or other disasters even those that are manmade hit their specific area," said Pat Brant, SkyPort president and CEO. "We are proud to join forces with CellCast and bring this technology to serve the public interest."

With cell broadcast, an emergency manager can deliver geo-specific warnings within 20 seconds to only those citizens in the line of danger. A cell broadcast alert causes the cell phone to ring and a message is displayed on the screen. A cell broadcast alert can be simultaneously delivered to millions of cell phones with the feature enabled, without queuing delays of conventional text messages that are relayed one-by-one.

Paul Klein, CellCast chief operating officer, stated, "SkyPort has built a solid reputation of reliability, and the company will be a superior carrier that American citizens can count on receiving emergency alerts in time to help protect their lives and their families during disasters."

About CellCast: CellCast Technologies is a privately held company based in Houston. It offers a revolutionary cellular-based emergency broadcast system for national, state and local government entities, and commercial revenue-generating resale programs for non-emergency cell broadcast applications. Visit www.cellcastcorp.com for more information.

About SkyPort: SkyPort Global Communications, Inc. is a communications carrier providing managed, secure, broadband satellite and terrestrial communication services. Clients rely on its ability to provide end-to-end voice, video and data solutions that are fast and designed to be 99.999 percent reliable. SkyPort was founded in 1999 and is headquartered in Houston. With its global network, engineering expertise and owned infrastructure at Ellington Field Joint Reserve Base.


----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:30)

*Disaster and Emergency Warning Network*

The DEWN is an innovation based on widely available mobile communications technologies such as short messages (SMS) and cell broadcast (CB), aimed at rendering a cost effective and reliable mass alert system. The network connects mobile subscribers, police stations, identified religious/social community centres and even the general public to a national emergency alarming centre. 

A responsible authority would generate an alarm message from the alarming centre, which would be received by mobile phones as well as specialized alarm devices. The message could be selectively sent based on area, to identified individual/group of receivers, or to the general public as decided by the authority generating the message.

Messages can be received by either a mobile phone or a special-purpose wireless alerting device. Cell phones may receive the message in any of the three languages. The wireless alerting device shown responds to warning messages by either emitting an audible alarm and a flashing light or by turning on a radio. The device may be installed at central locations such as police stations and community centres and even domestically. Emergency alarms would be relayed in seconds to these end-devices through the DEWN. 
Dialog-UoM Mobile Communications Research Laboratory developed the special-purpose wireless alarm (DEWN alarm device) for this project.





*Alarm Device*





* System Architecture*

*Informação,Apresentações e Videos:*http://www.dialog.lk/en/corporate/cr/ourap...usion/dewn.html


----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:34)

* New York will send crisis text via CB
*
Sept 2007_Abstract NY Post:

In the aftermath of the Deutsche Bank fire and the Midtown steam-pipe explosion, city officials yesterday announced they will begin testing rapid-alert programs to rush text messages to New Yorkers' cellphones. Deputy Mayor Ed Skyler told lawmakers at a City Council hearing that a pilot program using text messages as an early-alert system for communities will be ready to roll out within a few months.

"We expect to launch the pilot at the end of this year. At the same time, we are wary of it, because we know that the communications infrastructure isn't as reliable as we would like," he said of brief text messages that would be limited to 60 characters.

The Bloomberg administration has its eyes on what could be a more effective alert system that would use mobile-phone networks to send emergency messages to anyone carrying a phone within a specific swath of the city.

Called "cell broadcasting," the alert system would require mobile-phone companies to make upgrades to their infrastructure - changes that City Hall is pushing for.

"It is not possible for us to use cell broadcasting today, because wireless carriers have resisted investing resources in this emerging technology," Skyler said.

Abstract NYpost​


----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:35)

*Mobile providers resisting SOS alerts*

BERLIN: South Korea, the Netherlands and possibly even tiny Appleton, Wisconsin, are starting to use a little-known but widely available technology called cellular broadcasting to send emergency text messages to mobile phone users threatened by weather, industrial accidents or terrorism.

But the global advance of the mobile phone emergency alerts, which are also being considered by India, Malaysia and Finland, is being resisted by some cellphone operators, who fear government regulation, increased costs and legal liability from false alarms, experts said. Some carriers, they said, are concerned that the technology could undermine the conventional short messaging system, or SMS, which generates the bulk of operators' revenue from wireless data.

"Basically, operators have fought cell broadcasting because they haven't figured out a way to make money from it yet," said Gordon Gow, a lecturer in telecommunications at the London School of Economics.

"But it's really the logical way to extend early warning systems. When you're on a beach, you won't have a TV or radio, but you probably will have a mobile phone."

Cell broadcasting is a standard, but largely unused, part of every GSM and CDMA digital phone network that can transmit uniform text warnings either to all users or to defined regions. It is different from SMS in that the broadcast relays the message indiscriminately to every phone in a cell tower's receiving area, typically a 3.2-kilometer, or 2-mile, radius, without having to know individual phone numbers. A cell broadcast usually causes phones to ring before a 162-character message scrolls across phone displays. Callers must have their phones switched on and have activated the function to receive the messages.

"This is just the beginning," said Mark Wood, a spokesman for the Cellular Emergency Alert Systems Association, a London-based group of engineers and software makers advocating cell broadcasting. "The technology exists in most phones today and is essentially free. It could have helped save lives, for example, in last year's tsunami."

In October, the Netherlands became the first country in Europe to require cell operators to transmit government text warnings via cell broadcasts. The government paid about E2.5 million, or $3 million, to three operators - Vodafone, KPN and Telfort - to equip their networks for cellular broadcasts.

So far, the Dutch system has sent only test messages. But starting Feb. 1, the national weather service will warn cellphone users of imminent flooding or rising ocean tides in threatened areas, said Wim van Setten, executive director of the Dutch Mobile Messaging Platform Association, the public-private organization that is running the program.

"It took us six years to get cellular broadcasting in the Netherlands," Van Setten said. "At first, the operators couldn't see any economic benefit for themselves, so talks dragged on. But we kept up the pressure, kept meeting with them, and eventually they agreed to cooperate."

But so far, most countries have resisted cellular broadcasts, even after disasters.

"The mobile phone is best for peer-to-peer communication," said Gabriel Solomon, a director in London at the GSM Association, which represents 680 operators in 210 countries and territories. "It's not meant for informing the broader public. TV, radio and warning sirens are still the best way."

After two earthquakes killed more than 17,000 people in Turkey in 1999, the country's leading cellphone operator, Turkcell, created an emergency team with the network maker Ericsson to replace cell towers and restore service in devastated regions. But lawmakers did not pursue cellular broadcasts.

"Cell broadcasts don't work when towers are destroyed or rendered inoperable," said Muzaffer Akpinar, the chief executive of Turkcell, which is based in Istanbul.

However, Akpinar said Turkcell would work to equip its network for cell broadcasts, should legislators determine it was needed.

"Cell broadcasting right now is one of the biggest questions facing the industry," Akpinar said.

In May, South Korea became the first country in the world to switch on a nationwide cellular-based emergency system, paying wireless operators to equip their networks for broadcasts.

Since then, the system has been used to warn citizens of heavy snow and other adverse weather or emergencies, said Eunice Paek, an international affairs spokeswoman at the Korean Broadcasting Commission.

"The one issue for us is that cell broadcasts don't reach people when they turn off their phones," she said. The messages are not saved on phones so they will not pop up when turned on later if the alerts have ended.

Resistance from large cellphone operators is the main reason cellular broadcasting has failed to make gains in the United States, even after the government's much-criticized response to Hurricane Katrina, said Douglas Weiser, the head of the U.S. branch of the Cellular Emergency Alert Systems Association, who is based in Tampa, Florida.

Because U.S. carriers paid a combined $80 billion to buy digital mobile licenses from the government in the 1990s, Weiser said, the industry has been largely able to fend off government attempts at regulation. One rural cell carrier, Einstein PCS in Appleton, tested a cell broadcasting system in September and is considering installing one, he said.

Weiser is director of a Tampa company, CellCast Communications, which sells software letting mobile network operators offer location-based services to subscribers who, for example, want to find the nearest restaurant.

CellCast is trying to reach agreements with rural cellphone carriers in parts of the U.S. South and Midwest to transmit text messages from the U.S. Emergency Alert System about tornadoes, hurricanes and other weather threats. Weiser said CellCast aimed to get an agreement by March covering parts of Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, Oklahoma, Iowa, Wisconsin, Texas, Kansas, Missouri and Maine.

Once the public routinely looks for emergency broadcasts on their cellphones, Weiser said, some cell users may also opt to receive commercial services paid for by advertisers.

One possible service could advise shoppers entering a large store like a Wal-Mart, for example, which items are on sale and where they can be found in the store, Weiser said.

In South Korea and the Netherlands, cell broadcasts are limited by law to government emergencies.

Most of the digital groundwork for cell broadcasting is already in place or can easily be bought, advocates said. In the United States, Weiser said, a digital decoder that costs about $15,000 could take emergency messages from the Federal Communications Commission's Emergency Alert System and transmit them without delay to cellphones in a network's coverage area.

Weiser said some TV and radio broadcasters in the rural states where his company is active are offering to pay for the decoders to broadcast emergency alerts. In exchange, text messages broadcast during emergencies could direct cellphone users to appropriate local stations for further information in cases of severe weather.

Network operators are reluctant to explore the commercial potential of cell broadcasting, Weiser said, because many mistakenly think it will undermine SMS revenue. Because there is no law mandating cellular broadcasting in the United States, Weiser said, the technology must be paid for by advertising.

Cell broadcasts are scattershot, like traditional broadcast television, so calling charges could not pay for any information services offered over the 64,000 different digital broadcast frequencies available on most handsets.

"The problem with cell broadcasting in the U.S. has never been the technology," Weiser said, "it's been a question of political will."


----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:35)

*Earthquake alerts coming to Japan*


While Japan's mobile phones service is renowned for its sophistication as well as frills, later this year carriers are taking service to a new level with the introduction of early-warning earthquake alerts to mobile handsets. Operators are planning to release handsets supporting the service by the end of the year.

The move will follow the nationwide October 1 launch by the Japan Meteorological Agency (JMA) of its earthquake early warning system, which will give around 10 seconds advance notice of major earthquakes. The JMA believes that with 10 seconds warning people can switch off the gas and move to cover, thus reducing loss of life and injuries.

NTT DoCoMo will use cell broadcasting while KDDI will use the cdma2000 equivalent SMS broadcasting. A Softbank spokesperson said the company has not yet decided which technology to deploy.

Both cell and SMS broadcasting are 3GPP2 standard technologies but neither has been used in Japan, although Softbank is said to have been studying the possibility of working with Qualcomm to offer cell-broadcasting services as part of its quest to offer unique services.

In the first stage, DoCoMo has a target of passing the information to subscribers in the expected earthquake zone within 10 seconds of receiving the warning from JMA. "We expect this system will help reduce the loss of life and injuries in the case of a major earthquake because most people always carry their mobile phones and can get the information instantly," said NTT DoCoMo spokesperson Shinya Yokota.

TV and radio stations, however, will broadcast warnings within one second of receiving them and sirens in the new digital rural network being rolled out will also go off within one second. "Ten seconds is slow," insisted a JMA official.

Carriers no doubt face a difficult technological challenge to match the speed of the communication of those media.

Up to now the role of mobile communications and the activities of carriers has focused 100% on swift post-disaster response efforts. The earthquake in Niigata on July 16 was a timely reminder of the importance of mobile communications support at such times and its vulnerability.

DoCoMo lost 16 base stations for two days while KDDI reported 17 of its base stations were put out of action.

*Fonte:* http://www.telecomasia.net/article.php?id_article=5645


----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:39)

*Sistema CELL BROADCAST da LogicaCMG permite enviar alertas via celular sobre ameças naturais*

   Após  a tragédia ocorrida na Ásia com as ondas gigantes, muitos países
   devem  investir  em  sistemas  eficientes  de  alerta  para proteger a
   população dos fenômenos naturais ou de acidentes que possam colocar em
   risco  sua  segurança.  A  LogicaCMG  possui  uma  solução que permite
   notificar  todos  os  usuários  de  celular  de uma determinada região
   através  da  própria rede de telefonia móvel. A tecnologia, denominada
   Cell Broadcast System (CBS), já é utilizada por diversas operadoras em
   todo o mundo e foi contratada recentemente pelo governo holandês.

   Ao  contrário  do  SMS (Short Message Service), com o Cell Broadcast o
   remetente  não  precisa  saber  quem  é o destinatário para enviar uma
   mensagem,  já que ela é transmitida através de uma célula específica e
   é  recebida  por  qualquer  usuário  com  telefone  celular na área de
   cobertura  das  células  determinadas. Como o CBS não sofre restrições
   por  congestionamentos  na  rede,  sua distribuição se dá de forma bem
   mais rápida do que se fosse um SMS.

   A  tecnologia  Cell  Broadcast  não  utiliza o número de telefone dos
   assinantes  e nem sistemas de SMS para enviar as notificações, ele age
   geograficamente,  enviando  alertas  para  todos  que tiverem com seus
   celulares  ligados  na  área  de cobertura das células escolhidas pelo
   operador,  por isso é ideal para sistemas de orientação aos cidadãos`,
   afirma XYZ, da LogicaCMG Sul América.

   Em outros países, no entanto, esse sistema já é utilizado para alertas
   de  segurança  e  pela  iniciativa privada para ações de marketing. `O
   ideal  é  que  o  setor público se una ao privado na implantação desse
   tipo  de  solução.  É importante também que todas as operadoras tenham
   esse serviço disponível para seus assinantes. Acreditamos que em breve
   isso  poderá ser um diferencial competitivo entre as operadoras também
   no Brasil`, avalia XYZ.

   No  caso da Holanda, usuária da solução da LogicaCMG, o Ministério das
   Relações   Econômicas,   Ministério  dos  Transportes  e  de  Serviços
   Públicos,  de  Assuntos  Internos  e de Saúde Nacional, trabalharam em
   conjunto  com  o setor privado e terão acesso a 40% do sistema CBS nos
   próximos  dois anos. Já as empresas do setor privado podem usar os 60%
   remanescentes para atividades comerciais.


----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:41)

* Cell Broadcast in Sri Lanka*

*SRI LANKA: November 15, 2005_COLOMBO* - Next time a disaster such as a tsunami strikes Sri Lanka, officials say they hope to use text messages and the mobile phone system to give people the crucial few minutes warning they need to seek safety. The Dec. 26 tsunami struck Sri Lanka hours after it hit Thailand, but no warning was issued and even if it had been, many poor villagers would not have heard it. Within weeks, mobile phone operator Dialog Telekom says it was working on ways to solve the problem.

"If we go back to Dec. 26, many lessons were learnt," Dialog chief executive Hans Wijayasuriya said at the launch of the mobile phone-based warning system on Monday. "You can convert a mobile phone into a powerful alarm device." The scheme will be launched first as a pilot project in parts on the island's south coast, much of which was devastated by the giant wave that killed nearly 40,000 Sri Lankans. It will use text messages to alert police officers, village chiefs and other important officials to warnings, and can also send a blanket message to all phones in an area through "cell broadcasting" -- more versatile than a normal text or phone call.

"What usually happens in a disaster is that the network is overloaded and calls don't get through," Dialog research and development manager Ravi Abeysekera told Reuters. "That isn't a problem with cell broadcasting." The system could be running island-wide by the middle of 2006, he said. In the aftermath of the disaster, Sri Lankan officials put up "tsunami zone" signs in some coastal areas advising residents of the best route to higher ground. 

Holland had developed a similar disaster warning system, Abeysekera said, but the technology was still in its infancy. Some 3.5 million of Sri Lanka's 19 million people have a mobile phone, but to reach a wider number the system will also use alarms linked to the mobile phone network that will trigger sirens or bells in police stations, churches and temples in the event of an alert. Government officials will control the alert system from the capital Colombo. "There is no possibility for any misuse by anybody who wants to create panic and have a field day looting everywhere," said Tilak Ranavirajah, secretary to the Minister of Public Security, Law and Order. REUTERS NEWS SERVICE


----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:46)

*Sistemas de aviso e alerta*

Os sistemas de aviso e alerta constituem um meio de comunicação privilegiado que pode salvar muitas vidas e reduzir consideravelmente danos materiais. Em Portugal, os sistemas baseados em sirenes têm constituído o principal meio de difusão utilizado para avisar o público da ocorrência de uma emergência.

Todavia, muitos incidentes têm mostrado que estes meios nem sempre são eficazes (Smeets e Sillem, 2005). Os alarmes não são ouvidos por uma parte significativa da população e nem todas as pessoas que escutam as sirenes as levam a sério. Por exemplo, em três testes efectuados nos Países
Baixos em 2004, Sillem e Wiersma (2006) mostra que, em média, cerca de 37% da população não tinham ouvido as sirenes. Outra limitação significativa das sirenes prende-se com o facto de estas possuírem uma capacidade muito limitada de informarem o público do tipo de emergência que ocorreu.

As sirenes apenas avisam a população da ocorrência de uma emergência, exigindo que as pessoas afectadas se recordem dos procedimentos a executar quando expostas à emergência. As comunicações fixas, como o fax ou o telefone fixo têm também as suas limitações porque são baseadas em infra-estruturas de rede que podem ficar danificadas, e as comunicações via rádio ou televisão nem sempre são escutadas nas situações mais críticas. As motivações atrás expostas justificam o desenvolvimento de sistemas de aviso e alerta baseados em novas tecnologias de difusão mais eficientes.

Em Portugal, a taxa de penetração de comunicações móveis superior a 100% (ANACOM, 2006), a boa cobertura proporcionada pelas redes dos operadores móveis, a disponibilidade do serviço de mensagens e o seu uso corrente justificam que se equacione a utilização das redes móveis telefónicas
como um potencial meio de difusão de alertas em situações de emergências. No entanto, algumas limitações desta tecnologia, como sejam a capacidade reduzida das baterias dos telemóveis ou a possibilidade das pessoas da área afectada pelo incidente não transportarem o seu telemóvel, indicam que esta tecnologia deve ser complementada com outro meio de difusão.

Um dos serviços mais populares das redes telefónicas móveis é o serviço de mensagens curtas (Short Message Service – SMS). O SMS é um serviço, particularmente popular entre os adolescentes, que permite enviar mensagens de texto entre telemóveis. Tirando partido desta tecnologia, o NTI vai
desenvolver um sistema de aviso e alerta baseado no serviço de mensagens curtas a aplicar no vale a jusante duma barragem. Este sistema vai ser composto por uma base de dados (com informações sobre a localização das células e centrais telefónicas dos vários operadores e a área abrangida por
estes elementos da rede telefónica), que será combinada com uma plataforma de comunicações de envio de alertas.

Após a autenticação, as autoridades do plano de emergência terão acesso a uma ou várias aplicações, que permitirão o envio das mensagens às populações abrangidas pela emergência.

Algumas mensagens (que se espera que sejam mais comuns) serão definidas antecipadamente, de forma a evitar o envio de mensagens pouco claras, durante os momentos iniciais e confusos da ocorrência da emergência.

Pretende-se que este sistema envie mensagens SMS urgentes (classe 0) para as células e centrais telefónicas de todos os operadores que cubram a área abrangida pela emergência.

Contrariamente às mensagens SMS correntes, as mensagens SMS urgentes aparecerão directamente no visor do telefone, o que as torna mais adequadas à situação de emergência.

Através deste sistema, as populações que possuam telefones (quer sejam móveis ou fixos) nas diversas zonas de risco serão contactadas, podendo receber mensagens distintas consoante as zonas de risco em que se encontrem.

O sistema de aviso e alerta com as características atrás referidas permitirá atingir uma cobertura da população superior à atingida pelos sistemas de aviso e alerta tradicionais.

*Fonte: *http://www.dha.lnec.pt/nti/pdf/TICeGA_RH_v...nal_revista.pdf


----------



## Quimera (17 Fev 2008 às 22:51)

*INSTRUMENTOS PARA A MINIMIZAÇÃO DO RISCO DE CHEIAS INDUZIDAS*

*SISTEMA DE AVISO E ALERTA*

*Introdução*
Na zona de auto-salvamento (ZAS), o tempo disponível para os agentes de protecção civil actuarem é muito escasso, o que exige que a população que nela se encontre seja abrangida por um sistema de aviso e alerta.

Muitos incidentes têm mostrado que os sistemas de aviso e alerta clássicos, baseado em sirenes colocadas em alguns locais estratégicos, não são eficazes (Smeets et al., 2005). Os alarmes não são ouvidos por uma parte significativa da população e nem todas as pessoas que escutam as sirenes as levam seriamente. Em Portugal, o alarme das sirenes não é ouvido pelas 115 000 pessoas que possuem deficiências ao nível da audição (Almeida, 2003).

As motivações atrás expostas justificam o desenvolvimento de um sistema de aviso e alerta baseado no serviço de mensagens curtas. A taxa de penetração de comunicações móveis superior a 95% (ANACOM, 2005), a boa cobertura portuguesa proporcionada pelas redes dos operadores móveis, a disponibilidade deste serviço na rede telefónica fixa e o uso corrente deste serviço incentivam igualmente à utilização de um sistema desta natureza.

Nas secções seguintes, explica-se sumariamente em que consiste e como funciona o serviço de mensagens curtas, apresentando-se, na secção 4.4, uma proposta de serviço de mensagens curtas por difusão, a implementar no SAGE.

Este sistema poderá ser complementado através da utilização de meios tradicionais que se entendam adequados para garantir uma maior cobertura da população.

*Serviço de Mensagens Curtas*

O serviço de mensagens curtas (Short Message Service – SMS) é um serviço que permite o envio de mensagens de curta dimensão entre dois terminais telefónicos. O SMS foi originalmente concebido como um serviço suplementar da rede telefónica móvel GSM, mas actualmente está disponível para muitas outras redes telefónicas: as redes telefónicas fixas, as redes móveis de 2ª geração e as redes móveis de 3ª geração.

As mensagens SMS são mensagens alfanuméricas que possuem um comprimento máximo de 140 bytes: 160 caracteres de 7 bits (do conjunto de caracteres GSM) ou 140 caracteres de 8 bits. Podem ser utilizados outros conjuntos de caracteres (como o Unicode de 16 bits, que conduzem a um comprimento máximo de 70 caracteres) mas a sua utilização é opcional.

Embora inicialmente a especificação do SMS não contemplasse a concatenação de mensagens SMS, a especificação actual já a admite, o que permite ultrapassar o comprimento reduzido das mensagens SMS. Uma mensagem SMS de maiores dimensões pode ser segmentada em várias mensagens. Embora a norma permita o envio de 255 segmentos,
verifica-se que o limite máximo prático é de 3 ou 4 segmentos.

O envio de mensagens curtas com conteúdos binários (como sejam melodias ou logotipos) é uma extensão proprietária dos fabricantes, existindo diversas especificações concorrentes. Uma das extensões proprietárias mais populares é a Smart Messaging da Nokia.

Uma característica menos divulgada (e nem sempre suportada pelos clientes SMS) é a possibilidade de especificar o grau de importância da mensagem. 

Quando recebem uma mensagem, os clientes SMS comportam-se de maneira diferente dependendo da importância desta: uma mensagem urgente (classe 0) é imediatamente mostrada, enquanto uma mensagem normal SMS (classe 1) é armazenada para posterior consulta.

*Arquitectura do SMS*

As mensagens SMS são transmitidas tipicamente através da rede do operador utilizando
o protocolo de sinalização existente (em geral, o Sistema de Sinalização Nº 7). Uma alternativa, que começa a generalizar-se, consiste em transmitir a mensagem através de um serviço Web, permitindo que os clientes SMS corram em computadores que não estejam directamente ligados à rede telefónica.

O envio das mensagens curtas pode ser feito de duas formas: ponto-a-ponto ou por difusão. O envio de mensagens curtas ponto-a-ponto (Short Message Service - Point to Point – SMS-PP), definido na recomendação GSM 03.40 (ETSI, 1999a), é particularmente popular entre os adolescentes, uma vez que constitui um meio de comunicação pouco dispendioso. *O envio de mensagens curtas por difusão (Short Message Service - Cell Broadcast – SMS-CB), definido na recomendação GSM 03.41 (ETSI, 2000), é utilizado para o envio de mensagens publicitárias, não sendo habitual o seu uso.*

Uma mensagem SMS enviada é temporariamente armazenada no centro de mensagens do operador da rede (Short Message Service Center – SMSC). Em seguida, após localizar o destinatário, o SMSC encaminha a mensagem para o terminal telefónico indicado, eliminando posteriormente a mensagem anteriormente armazenada. Quando ocorram situações que
impeçam o reencaminhamento da mensagem para o destinatário (por exemplo, o terminal não tem memória disponível ou o terminal está desligado), o SMSC executa novas tentativas de acordo com um algoritmo. Caso seja atingido o limite de tentativas do algoritmo, a mensagem é eliminada.

*Proposta*

Tirando partido da tecnologia disponível, a proposta de sistema de aviso e alerta a integrar no SAGE, baseia-se no serviço de mensagens curtas. O sistema, designado SAGE_Alerta (sub-sistema de aviso e alerta do SAGE), será composto por uma base de dados (com informações sobre a localização das células e centrais telefónicas dos vários operadores e a área abrangida por estes elementos da rede telefónica) que será combinada com uma
plataforma de comunicações de envio de mensagens instantâneas (instant messaging).

Após se autenticarem, as autoridades do plano de emergência terão acesso a uma ou várias aplicações, que permitirão o envio das mensagens às populações abrangidas pela emergência. Algumas mensagens (que se espera que sejam mais comuns) serão definidas antecipadamente, de forma a evitar o envio de mensagens pouco claras, durante os momentos iniciais e confusos da ocorrência da emergência.

O SAGE_Alerta enviará mensagens SMS urgentes (classe 0) por difusão para as células e centrais telefónicas de todos os operadores que cubram a área abrangida pela emergência.

Contrariamente às mensagens SMS correntes, as mensagens SMS urgentes aparecerão directamente no écrã do telefone, o que as tornará mais intrusivas e mais adequadas à situação de emergência.

Através do SAGE_Alerta, as populações que possuam telefones (quer sejam móveis ou fixos) nas diversas zonas de risco (ZAS, ZIP e ZIS) serão contactadas, podendo receber mensagens distintas consoante as zonas de risco em que se encontrem.

Deste modo, o SAGE_Alerta permitirá atingir uma cobertura da população superior à atingida pelos sistemas de aviso e alerta tradicionais.

*Fonte: *http://www.dha.lnec.pt/nti/pdf/GR_Comunicacao.pdf


----------



## Quimera (18 Fev 2008 às 00:16)

*"Há uns anos a Telecel informava-nos disto. Agora já não. Se todos pedíssemos o serviço de volta, eles acabavam por ceder"*

*Exemplo de uma transmissão da Telecel:*

01-04-2002 15:04:30 14753 7 40 715 2/1 PLMN en/-/7b/--- Tempo 4-Mar: Muitas nuvens. Vento inferior a 20km/h. Aguaceiros de chuva. Temp.(min/max): Lei
01-04-2002 15:04:32 14753 7 40 715 2/2 PLMN en/-/7b/--- ria 6/12, Lisboa 7/13, Santarem 6/12 e Setubal 5/14C. 

Tempo 4-Mar: Muitas nuvens. Vento inferior a 20km/h. Aguaceiros de chuva. Temp.(min/max): Leiria 6/12, Lisboa 7/13, Santarem 6/12 e Setubal 5/14C

O serviço que dava conta disto era a http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Difusão_Celular e a todo o momento enviavam mensagens (num formato diferente das SMS) e que informavam em tempo real tudo o que se passava meteorologicamente na nossa área e as previsões futuras.

As operadoras têm estado a desligar o serviço porque dizem que os clientes não se interessam por ele. Porque é que não começamos todos a enviar e-mails e a telefonar para os serviços de Apoio ao Cliente a pedir o serviço de Difusão Celular de volta?


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 01:02)

Olá Quimera!
Estive agora a ler todos os teus posts, e achei este assunto deveras interessante.
Se não estou em erro, em Portugal, existem já mais telemóveis que pessoas. As pessoas mais idosas, ainda que meias atrapalhadas, aos poucos e poucos lá vão conseguindo manuseá-los na perfeição. E quanto às nossas crianças, muitas vezes ainda nem sabem ler, mas já têm um telemovel na mão ou no bolso.
É portanto um facto, que o telemóvel se tornou a mais importante via de comunicação portatil. Ninguém dispensa do seu. E daí achar esta tua iniciativa muito interessante. Era muito bom que todos nós pudessemos ser avisados, via telemóvel de situações de risco. Mas ao mesmo tempo, questiono-me sobre os custos de um serviço desse tipo. Sou da opinião que as SMS urgentes, deveriam ser gratuitas e enviadas a toda a gente, seja qual for o seu tarifário ou rede. Quanto aos serviços de meteorologia, farmácias, etc, talvez o serviço deva então ser cobrado. Mas hoje em dia, a maioria dos telemóveis já vêm com internet incorporada, logo percebo que alguns dos serviços que mencionaste deixem de ter utilidade, daí as operadoras desistirem deles.
No entanto,  friso o que disse em cima: Era muito bom que todos nós pudessemos ser avisados, via telemóvel de situações de risco, independentemente da rede ou do tarifário.


----------



## Quimera (18 Fev 2008 às 23:32)

AnDré disse:


> Olá Quimera!
> Estive agora a ler todos os teus posts, e achei este assunto deveras interessante.
> Se não estou em erro, em Portugal, existem já mais telemóveis que pessoas. As pessoas mais idosas, ainda que meias atrapalhadas, aos poucos e poucos lá vão conseguindo manuseá-los na perfeição. E quanto às nossas crianças, muitas vezes ainda nem sabem ler, mas já têm um telemovel na mão ou no bolso.
> É portanto um facto, que o telemóvel se tornou a mais importante via de comunicação portatil. Ninguém dispensa do seu. E daí achar esta tua iniciativa muito interessante. Era muito bom que todos nós pudessemos ser avisados, via telemóvel de situações de risco. Mas ao mesmo tempo, questiono-me sobre os custos de um serviço desse tipo. Sou da opinião que as SMS urgentes, deveriam ser gratuitas e enviadas a toda a gente, seja qual for o seu tarifário ou rede. Quanto aos serviços de meteorologia, farmácias, etc, talvez o serviço deva então ser cobrado. Mas hoje em dia, a maioria dos telemóveis já vêm com internet incorporada, logo percebo que alguns dos serviços que mencionaste deixem de ter utilidade, daí as operadoras desistirem deles.
> No entanto,  friso o que disse em cima: Era muito bom que todos nós pudessemos ser avisados, via telemóvel de situações de risco, independentemente darede ou do tarifário.



*Olá André,

De facto tens razão em tudo o que disseste. Acontece é que, em Portugal, quer a Vodafone, quer a TMN têm um serviço chamado Difusão Celular e que permite fazer avisos à população e ainda enviar informações diversas - sem ser por sms -, o qual está desligado apenas porque "as pessoas não manifestam interesse por ele". Eu e amigos já contactámos as operadoras, mas segundo eles somos um número insuficiente de pessoas a reclamar pelo regresso do mesmo serviço.

É por isso que criei aqui este tópico. Dados os últimos acontecimentos e dada a importância do serviço, deviam todos reclamar o regresso do serviço de Difusão Celular.

A Difusão Celular é o mesmo serviço que antigamente permitia veres o nome da tua cidade no visor do telemóvel. E onde está essa informação, se eles quisessem, podiam também colocar alertas a todo o País. Temos de reclamar o serviço de volta... mas todos e em conjunto!

O serviço de Difusão Celular é sempre um serviço gratuito e é o único serviço que persiste nas redes GSM e 3G mesmo que estas se encontrem saturadas.
*
*
Emissão de Difusão Celular / Cell Broadcast Operadora Móvel na Turquia.*

*Exemplo de Configuração do canal: *







*Mensagens recebidas no canal:*






*Leitura de Mensagem recebida:*







*Um abraço, Quimera*


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 00:04)

Quimera disse:


> *Eu e amigos já contactámos as operadoras, mas segundo eles somos um número insuficiente de pessoas a reclamar pelo regresso do mesmo serviço.
> 
> É por isso que criei aqui este tópico. Dados os últimos acontecimentos e dada a importância do serviço, deviam todos reclamar o regresso do serviço de Difusão Celular.
> 
> ...


*

Olá 

Seleccionei estes três pontos que considero extremamente importantes.
-Um serviço gratuito;
-Um serviço que persiste mesmo quando as redes estão saturadas;
-Um serviço que nos ajuda na prevenção.

E por isso, desde já te digo que estou disponivel para fazer parte do "número insuficiente de pessoas a reclamar pelo regresso do mesmo serviço".
Tens é de me explicar o que é preciso fazer exactamente

Há alguma espécie de petição na qual se pretenda o regresso do serviço?*


----------



## Quimera (19 Fev 2008 às 00:17)

AnDré disse:


> Olá
> 
> Seleccionei estes três pontos que considero extremamente importantes.
> -Um serviço gratuito;
> ...



*Olá André,

Obrigado pela tua simpatia e disponibilidade. De facto, a primeira coisa já estás a fazê-la, ou seja, mostrar disponibilidade e intenção de ajudar a trazer esse excelente serviço de volta. Recomendo o seguinte:

- Que me ajudes a promover este serviço entre os outros participantes do fórum de Meteorologia;

- Que tentes contactar a tua operadora de telemóvel, via serviço de apoio ao cliente (chamada e por e-mail);

- Que independentemente da resposta que te dérem, vás sempre insistindo (enviando mais, e mais e-mails) pela ideia de reactivarem o serviço de Difusão Celular (quer com a Informação da Célula, quer com o Canal 40 - Meteoreologia).

E isto já será um bom começo. Eu e outras pessoas estamos a fazer o mesmo.

Um abraço, Quimera*


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 21:24)

Estive aqui a pensar, e acho que ligar para o apoio tmn nao vai adiantar em nada, uma vez que são imensas as pessoas que trabalham no call center do atendimento ao publico, e tenho a sensação que a mensagem nunca passará daí. 
Então pensei em algo escrito. Algo que pudesse fazer disto uma propagança. No caso da TMN seria:"Tmn, pioneira em Portugal em difusão celular". "Porque a TMN se preocupa com o bem estar dos seus assinantes" 
Daí a chegar às restantes redes é um instante. Ninguém quererá ficar para trás!

A minha duvida agora é, para onde escrevo?
É que na página da Tmn, o unico lugar que vi onde poderia escrever algo para a empresa era aqui: http://www.tmn.pt/portal/site/tmn/m...toid=b993faf4cf05df00VgnVCM1000005a01650aRCRD

Será o sitio mais correcto?


----------



## Quimera (2 Mar 2008 às 21:10)

*Vejam o vídeo que vos deixo e deixem o vosso comentário, um rapaz a explicar o que é o Cell Broadcast:*

*Vídeo:*


----------



## Quimera (17 Abr 2008 às 21:05)

Mais uma vez estamos a ter um mau tempo e alertas à população como deve ser é mentira. Nem todas as pessoas têm acesso à televisão, rádio, internet, pelo menos falo por mim que passo o dia todo a trabalhar e mal tenho tempo para me coçar.

Se um sistema de alertas já tivesse sido implementado neste país já a maior parte da população já seria avisada e alertada para cuidados a ter.

Talvez um dia o IM de Portugal veja o exemplo do IM de Macau e outros países, só me lamento de viver num país que para umas coisas dizem ser os maiores e para outras estão atrasados em tudo.


----------



## bitinho (17 Abr 2008 às 22:39)

AnDré disse:


> Olá
> 
> 
> E por isso, desde já te digo que estou disponivel para fazer parte do "número insuficiente de pessoas a reclamar pelo regresso do mesmo serviço".



X2.


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Abr 2008 às 22:59)

Põe aí X3...Eu vou fazer pressão concerteza até pq acho que é um serviço, isso sim de utilidade publica..!Em caso de cataclismo poder-se-ia ter informação mais facilmente...Acho mm util!Uma forcinha pessoal pq podemos ajudar o Quimera e ele a nós!


----------



## Quimera (30 Jun 2008 às 22:20)

*Area Mail Disaster Information Service*

*What’s Area Mail Disaster Information Service?*






Area Mail is a service that enables you to receive Earthquake Early Warnings issued by the Japan Meteorological Agency and disaster and evacuation information issued by national and regional public institutions. Subscribers in afflicted areas receive emergency information at no monthly charge or communications charges whatsoever.

To enable the Area Mail disaster Information service, you must first configure Area Mail receive settings on your mobile phone and agree to the Notice for Area Mail.

*Points of service*






Area Mail provides Earthquake Early Warnings and disaster and evacuation information.






Subscribers can receive information simultaneously issued for afflicted areas.






When emergency bulletins are received, a popup display and an emergency ring tone notify the subscriber.

*How the Area Mail Disaster Information service works*





*
How to Set Area Mail*

You must first configure Area Mail receive settings on your handset. To do this, please agree to the Notice and configure the settings to receive Area Mail disaster information. Application is not required.






* noticeScreens are for illustrative purposes only, and differ depending on the handset model.
*
Charges*

Communications charges and information charges do not apply.

*Notes on Use*

    * The Area Mail Disaster Information service (hereafter referred to as "Area Mail") is a service that provides Earthquake Early Warnings issued by the Japan Meteorological Agency and disaster and evacuation information issued by national and regional public institutions in emergencies such as disasters. 

Those are delivered simultaneously via the DoCoMo network to mobile phones located in specific areas.

    * Area Mail can only be used with Area Mail-compatible mobile phones.

    * Area Mail can only be received within Japan.

    * An i-mode service subscription and application to receive messages are not necessary to receive Area Mail. However, you must configure receive settings on an Area Mail-compatible mobile phone before the service can be used.

    * Communications charges do not apply to receive Area Mail.

    * When receiving Area Mail, a screen with information details appears automatically and is subsequently saved to the inbox.

    * Area Mail can be received even when settings have been activated to block incoming mail in Reject/Receive Mail Settings.

    * Area Mail cannot be received when the phone is in use such as for voice calls, i-mode and other packet communications, and other communications. Area Mail also cannot be received when the handset is located in an area with poor signal reception.

    * If Area Mail has been sent but cannot be received, it will not be re-sent.

    * Earthquake Early Warnings from Area Mail may not necessarily be received before you feel the tremor from the earthquake, etc.

    * When manner mode is activated on a handset, the handset will not sound the Area Mail beep tone.

    * When public (drive) mode is activated on a handset, you will be alerted by the display of an Area Mail icon.

    * DoCoMo bears no responsibility whatsoever for any loss or damage attributable to Area Mail content or to receiving or not receiving Area Mail.

    * You may receive Area Mail containing information related to an area other than the area where you are actually located.

*About Earthquake Early Warnings*

The Earthquake Early Warning system automatically calculates the fucus and magnitude of the earthquake and estimates the seismic intensity for each location by detecting the quake (the P-wave, or the preliminary tremor) near its focus. An Earthquake Early Warning is then given a matter of seconds (a few seconds to a few tens of seconds) before the arrival of strong tremors (the S-wave, or principal motion).

When an earthquake with a predicted maximum seismic intensity 5-lower or greater on the Japanese seismic intensity scale is detected, DoCoMo simultaneously delivers General Earthquake Early Warnings from the Japan Meteorological Agency to mobile phones located in regions with strong tremors (seismic intensity 4 or above). (Note that Japan is divided into approx. 200 regions.)
*
Cautions when receiving Earthquake Early Warnings
*
After seeing or hearing an Earthquake Early Warning, you have only a matter of seconds before strong tremors arrive. This means you need to act quickly to protect yourself.

Remain calm, and secure your personal safety based on your surroundings.
*
Earthquake Early Warning: Dos & Don'ts*

*At Home*

    * Protect your head and shelter under a table
    * Don’t rush outside
    * Don’t worry about turning off the gas in the kitchen

*In Public Buildings*

    * Follow the attendant’s instructions
    * Remain calm
    * Don’t rush to the exit

*Outdoors*

    * Look out for collapsing concrete-block walls
    * Be careful of falling signs and broken glass
    * Take shelter in a sturdy building if there is one close enough

*Near Mountains/Cliffs*

    * Watch out for rockfalls and landslides

*When Driving*

    * Don’t slow down suddenly
    * Turn on your hazard lights to alert other drivers, then slow down smoothly
    * If you are still moving when you feel the earthquake, pull safely over to the left and stop

*On Buses or Trains*

    * Hold on tight to a strap or a handrail

*In Elevators*

    * Stop the elevator at the nearest floor and get off immediately
*
About Disaster and Evacuation Information*

You can receive a variety of information concerning public safety, most prevalently information related to natural disasters such as tsunamis and typhoons issued by regional public institutions nationwide.

    * noticeSubscribers in an area where a regional public institution has commenced information delivery can receive such information.

    * noticeThe names of regional public institutions delivering information will be posted as soon as they have been determined.


----------



## Quimera (30 Jun 2008 às 22:21)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Põe aí X3...Eu vou fazer pressão concerteza até pq acho que é um serviço, isso sim de utilidade publica..!Em caso de cataclismo poder-se-ia ter informação mais facilmente...Acho mm util!Uma forcinha pessoal pq podemos ajudar o Quimera e ele a nós!



Os operadores móveis já possuem o equipamento, logo não há investimentos. 

Devia era partir da própria Protecção Civil e Instituto de Meteorologia accionarem meios para termos este tipo de Alertas em Portugal.


----------



## Quimera (30 Jun 2008 às 22:22)

*CHORIST*

The CHORIST project is a 3-year project (June 2006 - May 2009), funded by the European Commission, which addresses Environmental Risk Management in relation to natural hazards and industrial accidents.

CHORIST will propose solutions to increase rapidity and effectiveness of interventions following a major natural and/or industrial disaster in order to enhance citizens' safety and communications between rescue actors.

one2many is a member of CHORIST

http://www.one2many.eu/content/bestanden/c...ct_sheet_v2.pdf

*CHORIST approach*

one2many participates in sub-project SP3. CHORIST SP3 will demonstrate that Cell Broadcast (CB), DAB and DVB technologies can be used to alert citizens without creating additional panic. More particularly, CHORIST will develop and implement user interfacing, and perform trials with CB/DAB/DVB warning messaging in multiple languages, which has not yet been done anywhere in the world. CHORIST will also perform research on the feasibility of a multi country early warning Cell Broadcast system, with regions of The Netherlands, Belgium and Great Britain for a flood early warning systems.


----------



## Quimera (21 Set 2008 às 15:59)

*How many more will it take? (Emergency Cell Broadcasting)*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GxbIn893MA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2008 às 14:42)

*Le mobile... pour détecter les orages*

Dans le cadre de l'ouverture au public pendant quelques heures de son centre de R&D, Nokia a présenté un prototype de mobile capable de détecter les orages. Via différents processus de miniaturisation de certains capteurs, il a été possible de les intégrer dans un téléphone. Un programme a également été conçu pour écouter en permanence les bruits ambiants et avertir le mobinaute quelques minutes avant de le début d'un orage. Inutile en Europe, ce programme pourrait devenir très utile dans les pays plus tropicaux où justement les différents orages font encore aujourd'hui de nombreuses victimes.

Mobinaute


----------



## Quimera (5 Out 2008 às 15:57)

*Mobile providers resisting SOS alerts*

*BERLIN:* South Korea, the Netherlands and possibly even tiny Appleton, Wisconsin, are starting to use a little-known but widely available technology called cellular broadcasting to send emergency text messages to mobile phone users threatened by weather, industrial accidents or terrorism.

But the global advance of the mobile phone emergency alerts, which are also being considered by India, Malaysia and Finland, is being resisted by some cellphone operators, who fear government regulation, increased costs and legal liability from false alarms, experts said. Some carriers, they said, are concerned that the technology could undermine the conventional short messaging system, or SMS, which generates the bulk of operators' revenue from wireless data.

"Basically, operators have fought cell broadcasting because they haven't figured out a way to make money from it yet," said Gordon Gow, a lecturer in telecommunications at the London School of Economics.

"But it's really the logical way to extend early warning systems. When you're on a beach, you won't have a TV or radio, but you probably will have a mobile phone."

Cell broadcasting is a standard, but largely unused, part of every GSM and CDMA digital phone network that can transmit uniform text warnings either to all users or to defined regions. It is different from SMS in that the broadcast relays the message indiscriminately to every phone in a cell tower's receiving area, typically a 3.2-kilometer, or 2-mile, radius, without having to know individual phone numbers. A cell broadcast usually causes phones to ring before a 162-character message scrolls across phone displays. Callers must have their phones switched on and have activated the function to receive the messages.

"This is just the beginning," said Mark Wood, a spokesman for the Cellular Emergency Alert Systems Association, a London-based group of engineers and software makers advocating cell broadcasting. "The technology exists in most phones today and is essentially free. It could have helped save lives, for example, in last year's tsunami."

In October, the Netherlands became the first country in Europe to require cell operators to transmit government text warnings via cell broadcasts. The government paid about E2.5 million, or $3 million, to three operators - Vodafone, KPN and Telfort - to equip their networks for cellular broadcasts.

So far, the Dutch system has sent only test messages. But starting Feb. 1, the national weather service will warn cellphone users of imminent flooding or rising ocean tides in threatened areas, said Wim van Setten, executive director of the Dutch Mobile Messaging Platform Association, the public-private organization that is running the program.

"It took us six years to get cellular broadcasting in the Netherlands," Van Setten said. "At first, the operators couldn't see any economic benefit for themselves, so talks dragged on. But we kept up the pressure, kept meeting with them, and eventually they agreed to cooperate."

But so far, most countries have resisted cellular broadcasts, even after disasters.

"The mobile phone is best for peer-to-peer communication," said Gabriel Solomon, a director in London at the GSM Association, which represents 680 operators in 210 countries and territories. "It's not meant for informing the broader public. TV, radio and warning sirens are still the best way."

After two earthquakes killed more than 17,000 people in Turkey in 1999, the country's leading cellphone operator, Turkcell, created an emergency team with the network maker Ericsson to replace cell towers and restore service in devastated regions. But lawmakers did not pursue cellular broadcasts.

"Cell broadcasts don't work when towers are destroyed or rendered inoperable," said Muzaffer Akpinar, the chief executive of Turkcell, which is based in Istanbul.

However, Akpinar said Turkcell would work to equip its network for cell broadcasts, should legislators determine it was needed.

"Cell broadcasting right now is one of the biggest questions facing the industry," Akpinar said.

In May, South Korea became the first country in the world to switch on a nationwide cellular-based emergency system, paying wireless operators to equip their networks for broadcasts.

Since then, the system has been used to warn citizens of heavy snow and other adverse weather or emergencies, said Eunice Paek, an international affairs spokeswoman at the Korean Broadcasting Commission.

"The one issue for us is that cell broadcasts don't reach people when they turn off their phones," she said. The messages are not saved on phones so they will not pop up when turned on later if the alerts have ended.

Resistance from large cellphone operators is the main reason cellular broadcasting has failed to make gains in the United States, even after the government's much-criticized response to Hurricane Katrina, said Douglas Weiser, the head of the U.S. branch of the Cellular Emergency Alert Systems Association, who is based in Tampa, Florida.

Because U.S. carriers paid a combined $80 billion to buy digital mobile licenses from the government in the 1990s, Weiser said, the industry has been largely able to fend off government attempts at regulation. One rural cell carrier, Einstein PCS in Appleton, tested a cell broadcasting system in September and is considering installing one, he said.

Weiser is director of a Tampa company, CellCast Communications, which sells software letting mobile network operators offer location-based services to subscribers who, for example, want to find the nearest restaurant.

CellCast is trying to reach agreements with rural cellphone carriers in parts of the U.S. South and Midwest to transmit text messages from the U.S. Emergency Alert System about tornadoes, hurricanes and other weather threats. Weiser said CellCast aimed to get an agreement by March covering parts of Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, Oklahoma, Iowa, Wisconsin, Texas, Kansas, Missouri and Maine.

Once the public routinely looks for emergency broadcasts on their cellphones, Weiser said, some cell users may also opt to receive commercial services paid for by advertisers.

One possible service could advise shoppers entering a large store like a Wal-Mart, for example, which items are on sale and where they can be found in the store, Weiser said.

In South Korea and the Netherlands, cell broadcasts are limited by law to government emergencies.

Most of the digital groundwork for cell broadcasting is already in place or can easily be bought, advocates said. In the United States, Weiser said, a digital decoder that costs about $15,000 could take emergency messages from the Federal Communications Commission's Emergency Alert System and transmit them without delay to cellphones in a network's coverage area.

Weiser said some TV and radio broadcasters in the rural states where his company is active are offering to pay for the decoders to broadcast emergency alerts. In exchange, text messages broadcast during emergencies could direct cellphone users to appropriate local stations for further information in cases of severe weather.

Network operators are reluctant to explore the commercial potential of cell broadcasting, Weiser said, because many mistakenly think it will undermine SMS revenue. Because there is no law mandating cellular broadcasting in the United States, Weiser said, the technology must be paid for by advertising.

Cell broadcasts are scattershot, like traditional broadcast television, so calling charges could not pay for any information services offered over the 64,000 different digital broadcast frequencies available on most handsets.

"The problem with cell broadcasting in the U.S. has never been the technology," Weiser said, "it's been a question of political will."

*Fonte:* http://www.iht.com/articles/2006/01/10/business/warnings.php


----------



## Quimera (13 Out 2008 às 23:20)

*Celltick’s Cell Broadcast Centre key to implement new FCC regulations for nationwide Public Warning Service (PWS) rollout*

London, 7 October 2008 - Celltick today confirmed that its proven Cell Broadcast Centre (CBC) solution is ideally positioned to support operators looking to implement the new commercial mobile alerting services recommended by the Federal Communications Commission (FCC).

The Commercial Mobile Alerting System (CMAS) is a new nationwide warning system that utilizes cell phone messaging to alert the public of emergencies. The system is recommended by the FCC due to the increased reliance on mobile communications in times of emergency. The FCC has been working with the carriers as part of the Commercial Service Alert Advisory Committee (CMSAAC) for coming up with the technical requirements for CMAS. By use of open standards-based cell broadcast technology, operators can relay emergency alerts to their subscribers. 

Celltick’s robust Cell Broadcast Center (CBC) solution supports the CMAS by ensuring mass distribution of messages with minimal network load, scalable to limitless amounts of subscribers, with an overload-proof system to ensure reliability. It also enables location specific messaging, allowing different messages to be sent to different areas according to the situation’s requirements. Celltick’s CBC has already been successfully utilised during emergencies in the Asian Tsunamis and in Terrorist events in South Asia.

Uniquely, Celltick provides a return-on-investment advantage for operators implementing emergency systems, through its revenue-generating LiveScreen™ Media service. Celltick’s LiveScreen™ Media easily integrates with the cell broadcast solution, allowing operators to generate revenue from mobile phone idle screen advertising and marketing, whilst still being able to broadcast public warnings when required.  LiveScreen Media is a managed service that broadcasts targeted mobile content and advertising to millions of mobile phones in more than 25 countries. Using patented technology, LiveScreen transforms the idle screen into an interactive, personalized, location-sensitive media channel.



Stephen Dunford, CEO of Celltick, comments: “During emergencies, people are increasingly relying on wireless telecommunications services and devices to receive critical, time-sensitive information. We have an industry leading mechanism to distribute large-scale information, quickly and securely, when people need it most. We are proud that our cell broadcast technology which is already in use worldwide to provide commercial and emergency services can support the FCC’s goal of distributing emergency information as quickly as possible to the people who need to receive it.”


----------



## Quimera (13 Out 2008 às 23:21)

Welcome to the CHORIST project web site.

The CHORIST project involves 17 participants from 8 European countries and it is co-funded by the European Commission.







CHORIST will propose solutions to increase rapidity and effectiveness of interventions following natural hazards and industrial accidents, in order to enhance citizens' safety and communications between rescue actors.

*Mais Info:* http://www.chorist.eu/


----------



## Quimera (1 Nov 2008 às 01:03)

*Emissão do Estado do tempo via RDS pela Rádio Orbital:

De louvar tal iniciativa num país onde até o estado do tempo é cobrado pelas operadoras móveis e I.M. Isto sim um serviço de utilidade pública e de valor para o ouvinte.*


----------



## Quimera (2 Nov 2008 às 15:20)

*Mais um operadora móvel com envio de Alertas à População:*






*Cell Broadcast (CB)* is designed for simultaneous delivery of messages to multiple users in a specific area. Where as the short message service “SMS” is a one-to-one service, Cell Broadcast is a one-to-many geographically focused cellular based system that instantly broadcasts voice, data, or multimedia content to a large number of people. The broadcast range can be varied from a small area to the entire network. Broadcast relays the message indiscriminately to every phone without having to identify and locate individual phone numbers.

For Oman Mobile subscribers, to activate Cell Broadcast for *FREE*, please follow the instructions below:






Go to menu, select message options
Make Cell Broadcast ON
Subscribe by adding the channel/ topic number you would like to receive as SMS as follows: 
*
What are Channels?*

In order to send CB-SMS, we need to define channels/ topics in users’ handsets. The channels that we can define are:

*Emergency 001:* Through this channel we send emergency requests such as evacuating areas etc.

*MADA News 002:* Through this channel we send MADA promotions and news.

*HAYYAK News 003:* Through this channel we send HAYYAK promotions and news.

*NAMA News 004:* Through this channel we send NAMA promotions and news “special campaigns, rate plans and products”.

*Municipality 005:* Through this channel we send Municipality information and announcements that are related to the city in which Oman Mobile subscribers reside.

*Sports 006:* Through this channel we send Oman national teams news.

*Tourist Info 007:* Through this channel we send  mobile messages related to foreign tourists visiting Oman.

*Corporation Service 008:* Through this channel we send  mobile messages related to advertisements and promotions.

*Prayer Time 009:* Through this channel we broadcast daily prayer’s time and Ramadan announcements.

*News 010:* Through this channel we broadcast business and international news.

*Entertainment 011:* Through this channel we broadcast fun and amusement news

*Security Market 012:* Through this channel we broadcast daily stock and market movers news.

*Travel Info 013:* Through this channel we broadcast flight and airport related information.

*Technology 014:* Through this channel we broadcast information technology and communication news.

*Governmental 015:* Through this channel we broadcast daily government and ministries news

*Location Info 050:* Through this channel we broadcast the area name where customer is located.

*Note:*

The promotion is valid until end of December 2008

Business customers including NAMA can use the service for FREE for the first monthly request

Cell Broadcast activation differs from handset to handset

Oman Mobile subscribers can add/ delete any defined channel/ topic number for FREE

The Cell Broadcast service is available in all governorates and regions of Sultanate of Oman

For more information please contact our Corporate contact Centre at 1235


----------



## Quimera (2 Nov 2008 às 16:06)

*Cell Broadcast warning service in Japan *

In 2008, DoCoMo Japan, will begin a severe-weather and earthquake warning service using the cell broadcast service. Data from the meteorological agency will be broadcast to phones from cell towers.

Included will be earthquake warnings that will flow from a new system introduced earlier this year that attempts to give notice to people in the few seconds between an earthquake striking and the strong shaking waves reaching people.


----------



## Quimera (2 Nov 2008 às 16:16)

*BSNL comes up with location-based services in Patna*

The BSNL, India has launched location-based cell broadcast services through which vital information and message can be given to all CellOne (post-paid mobile phone) subscribers in a particular or entire service area.

Cell broadcast services can be utilised to provide vital information to CellOne users about any disaster, disaster management measures or any other important information.

The location-based services include fleet management to enable subscribers to know the whereabouts of their vehicles, friends and information relating to whereabouts of users, traffic alert service, city sightseeing, emergency service, public safety, navigation, information regarding weather etc.



*CEASA*
*
Welcome to CEASa Nederland
*
*Civil Emergency Alert Services Association* is a not-for-profit public safety initiative based in Europe with authorized chapters worldwide. It develops internationally required trust protocols, standards, regulations, and governance for the deployment of the proposed Cell Broadcast public warning system known as Cell@lert™. CEASa sets stringent criteria for authentication of the message, authorization of the sender, and selection of receivers of emergency messages.

The membership of CEASa, which includes individual members, trade group members and sponsors, consists of those parties who wish to see mobile devices used for the purpose of public warning, and those who will be part of the technology chain who will make it possible. There is a growing number of nation states with their own CEASA branches, setting the best practices for each sovereign state, in conjunction with governmental institutes and network operators. All parties are welcome to join.

*CEASa *is a citizens action initiative. Originally formed in the US, the international branch creates a harmonized international channel-coding scheme, which enables international and cross-border use of Cell Broadcast in a multilingual environment. It also coordinates the allocation of channels for international purposes such as maritime alerts. There are active initiatives taking place in the US, Canada, Australia, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, and Germany. Groups are also operating successful cell broadcast initiatives in Holland, South Korea, and Finland.

Networks such as mobile phone companies provide the infrastructure over which messages flow to citizens at risk. These networks will require assurance that only genuine bona fide sources will have access to their customers and that security systems provided by cell broadcast coordinating companies such as Backstream will prevent unauthorized access such as spamming.

User groups such as governmental agencies and citizens groups will want to make sure that any messages are pertinent, proportional and authorized. Accordingly a system of Trust Protocols sets out the Memoranda of Understanding between them.

Backstream is an example of an operating company which will supply the Cell Broadcast Broker (Message Creator and Dispatcher, MCD, is the intellectual property of Backstream), which authenticates users and provides the user-friendly maps and GUI which authorized officials use to input messages.

*Who can receive a Cell Broadcast message?*

Any one with a cell broadcast enabled mobile will be able to receive cell broadcast messages. It is possible to set up the mobile to only receive certain types of messages, e.g. weather alerts, terrorist threats, missing children etc.

*What do I need to do to receive messages?*

Identify your cell phone model to determine whether you need only select a feature on your phone or whether you should bring your phone to a Cell@lert authorized dealer.

*How many people can receive messages?*

There is no limit to how many people can receive a message; any cell broadcast enabled cellular phone within the cell broadcast area will receive the message.

*Is Cell Broadcasting the same as Text Messaging?*

No. SMS text messages have to be directed to specific cellular phone numbers. With cell broadcasting every cell broadcast-enabled phone in the specified geographical area receives the message. With SMS there is a significant network load when large numbers of messages are being sent, as each phone has to be addressed individually. The network loading with cell broadcasting is roughly equivalent to a SINGLE SMS message no matter how many phones are in the broadcast area.

*What does it cost?*

Nothing to the user.
*
How long does it take to send a message?*

A message can be created, the geographical area defined and the broadcast started in a matter of a couple of minutes. People within the broadcast area will receive the message almost immediately. If required the message can be set to broadcast for a set time (e.g. 10 minutes) so that phones newly entering the area will also receive the message. Phones will only receive the message once.

*Who is allowed to send messages?*

Only properly authorized people will be able to start an emergency notification message. These will be people such as police personnel, city authorities, government agencies etc




*ICB*

The Cell Broadcast is the technology that enables an operator to broadcast a text information to the coverage area of an arbitrarily selected set of base stations. The technology makes it possible to separate information depending on domain subject and develop different channels to provide the simultaneous and independent messages broadcasting. The message is broadcasted at the preset time periods and may be received by any subscriber in the indicated region, if the subscriber has activated the corresponding CB channel on the mobile handset. By these reasons Cell Broadcast seems to resemble the information sources quite popular with modern consumers, such as radio and teletext.

The Cell Broadcast significant advantages over traditional transport systems are:


1. Geographical (territorial) broadcasting localization to the accuracy of the Cell ID: the message may be delivered to subscriber in the given region.

2. High-speed message delivery level: interaction with subscribers is maintained in the mode close to real-time operation mode.

3. Low-level broadcasting resource consumption for an operator: signal channels are not utilized, thus SMS centre load diminishes.

4. Domain subject channels development: the subscriber, who tunes the mobile to a specific channel, receives exactly the messages on the topic of their choice only, e.g. weather forecasts, or traffic jams reports.

5. Inexpensive contact with the subscriber: a content provider and an advertiser get an opportunity to offer their services using both inexpensive and efficient medium.

Interactive Cell Broadcast (ICB) has all the exceptional advantages of Cell Broadcast, yet at the same time is free of its major drawbacks — feedback absence and complicated cellular terminal setting. Nowadays ICB is taking the new efficient media resource, attractive for all of the members of mobile content market as well as advertising market.


i-Cell® (Interactive Cell Broadcast Centre) is designed to create, deliver and promote interactive services.


*ICB key features:*

Efficient usage of operator network resources for the bulk delivery of online massages to subscribers:

    * Point-to-Area broadcasting technology
    * Broadcasting termination and resumption depending on the operators' networking resources load

*ICB advantages:*

    * Messages broadcasting to the accuracy of a BTS sector: rising the probability of subscriber's request in response to the online message, stipulated by the delivery of up-to-date content in the right place and at the right time
    * Media-planning function support for messages delivery to subscribers:

        * Schedule similar to TV or radio schedule
        * Anycalendarplanninghorizon




*Project cell broadcast*

*Mais Info:* http://cellbroadcast.postbus51.nl/index.cfm


----------



## Quimera (27 Nov 2008 às 23:57)

*Excelente site para consulta:*

http://www.ceasa-int.org/library/


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Para quem quiser obter mais informações na aplicação para Alertas à População:*

http://www.3gpp.org/ftp/tsg_sa/TSG_SA/TSGS...s/SP-070720.zip



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*007 Global Mobile Messaging Awards Shortlist & Winners*

*Messaging Application/Service: Public Sector/not for profit*






Awarded to the organisation that has used mobile messaging to the best effect by providing an effective information or feedback service, alerts or awareness campaign.

*    * WINNER

      Municipality Channel-Mobile Democracy Platform Turkcell Turkey Turkcell*

      The Mobile Democracy Platform allows local governments to broadcast information on a variety of issues concerning their administrative zones such as time-critical issues, plans or activities of the municipality concerning the area or residents, as well as information about roads, buildings, water supply interruption, traffic, health, cultural and social activities. All a resident needs to do to receive cell broadcast messages from their local administration is to activate the 888 cell broadcast channel on their mobile phones. The service also allows municipalities to conduct public surveys where questions are transmitted through cell broadcast and residents respond through an SMS shortcode.

      The municipalities can broadcast their desired information to the targeted area via cell broadcast (CBC) technology over Turkcell GSM BTSs (Base Tranceiver Stations). These CBC messages reach mobile phone screens of Turkcell subscribers who have activated the 888 cell broadcast channel code in their mobile phones.

      This service is completely free of charge to all subscribers, and customers are able to respond to the broadcast messages using an SMS shortcode.

    * Electricity Bill via SMS, Cellebrum, India

      In India, finding out how much your electricity bill is can be a tedious task. You have to travel to the nearest electricity branch office and wait in a queue – the same queue that deals with all customer queries.

      The Cellebrum service allows customers to use keywords to communicate via a common SMS shortcode shared across all of India’s major MNOs.

      More than two million customers across three districts of Andhra Pradesh are served by the system, which can also be used to send feedback and complaints to the electricity providers.

    * FrontlineSMS: Field messaging hub for the non-profit community, kiwanja.net, USA

      FrontlineSMS provides an affordable, standalone turn-key solution to NGOs, allowing them - many for the first time - to access group SMS technology. It allows them to carry out small- to medium-scale trials before embarking on larger project. Although systems do exist, few if any have been designed with the NGO sector, and wider civil society, in mind.

      The service empowers concerned individuals, NGOs and not-for-profit groups, and runs off the GSM network with no requirement for internet connectivity.

      Designed with developing countries in mind,

      It has a number of advantages over other solutions: It is PC or laptop-based, and will work anywhere that has GSM connectivity; Data is held locally, not on a central server; If running on a laptop with a mobile phone, it will work during power outages

      Since launch in November 2005, Frontline has been tested and trialled with a wide range of NGOs and was used to great effect in monitoring the presidential elections in Nigeria. The Philippines and Kenya have expressed an interest in using it for the same purpose, and significant funding from a major US foundation is also in the pipeline.

    * Talk-by-text application developed by OpenCloud and AnnieS for the hearing-impaired community, OpenCloud, UK

      AnnieS, a Dutch charity for the hearing-impaired, developed Talk-by-Text to improve communication and to information access for the hearing-impaired.

      Unlike other text-based messaging functionality such as SMS, MSN or email, the talk-by-text application is real-time and fixed/mobile/IP convergent. Each letter appears on the recipient's display screen as the sender types it so the recipient no longer has to wait for a complete message to be sent. The users have the clear benefit of having the other party's undivided attention, including the ability to interrupt the other's dialog. The communication is thus more akin to a real conversation than with SMS. The application can communicate with existing fixed-line text terminals used by the deaf, and can be loaded to any mobile device enabling a lively and interactive form of communication while on the move.

      Text telephones developed in the late 1980s are required by both parties, and cost ~1,200 euros; this has limited adoption – talk-by-text will overcome this using OpenCloud’s technology.





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




A DSMG estabeleceu um “Serviço de Informação Meteorológica por Cell-Broadcast” (website: http://mobile.smg.gov.mo) com vista a facilitar a obtenção de informações meteorológicas sobre Macau e o resto do mundo.

Em cooperação com os três operadores de serviços de telefone móvel, a DSMG divulga dados actualizados sobre o estado do tempo através do SMS.

E, em cooperação com a CTM, a DSMG fornece a informação meteorológica, três vezes por dia, e através de cell-broadcast, aos utentes de telemóvel registados.

*Mais Info:* http://www.smg.gov.mo/cpt/MacaoYearBook/pdf/2007_p.pdf


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







*
Serviço de Informação Meteorológico por "Cell Broadcast"*

*Canal 888 (em Chinês) e Canal 889 (em Inglês)*

Os clientes dos telemóveis da CTM podem receber informações do Serviço de Informação Meteorológico dos SMG através do "Cell Broadcast" que inclui previsões meteorológicas (três vezes por dia) e avisos de mau tempo logo que são emitidos pelos SMG.

Para receber estas informações basta programar o telemóvel para o Canal 889 (em Inglês) e/ou o Canal 888 (em Chinês) e activá-la.

Os pormenores de programação do serviço de "Cell Broadcast" do seu telemóvel, agradece-se que ligue para o site da CTM.


----------



## rbsmr (11 Abr 2010 às 00:15)

Caros colegas,
Encontra-se em discussão pública medidas do SIMPLEX 2010. É um boa oportunidade para difundirem esta ideia da difusão celular.

Consultem o seguinte site e comentem, sugiram a ideia em:

http://consulta2010.simplex.gov.pt/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=3

http://consulta2010.simplex.gov.pt/...12&catid=19:a-minha-seguranca&Itemid=9#josc39


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2011 às 22:40)

Eu sei que já passou mas a notícia é de Terça-feira, 8 de Novembro

*EUA testam sistema de alerta nacional na quarta-feira*

Os Estados Unidos realizarão na quarta-feira o primeiro teste nacional do Sistema de Alerta de Emergência (EAS), que está a ser preparado há dois anos para que o presidente do país possa falar aos cidadãos em caso de emergência. A prova, organizada pela Agência Federal para a Gestão de Emergências (Fema) e a Comissão Federal de Comunicações (FCC), será realizada quarta-feira às 14:00 no horário local da costa leste em todo o país.
Durante os últimos dois anos, estas organizações trabalharam como parceiras em nível federal, estadual e local para realizar a prova, como parte dos esforços de preparação para qualquer caso de emergência, afirmou a Fema em comunicado. «Os últimos desastres nos EUA e no Japão lembraram-nos que um sistema de alerta de emergência fiável e eficaz é chave para garantir a segurança do público em situações de emergência», afirmou o chefe de Segurança Pública da FCC, Jamie Barnett. 
*O Serviço Meteorológico da Administração Nacional de Oceanos e Atmosfera (NOAA) e as autoridades de emergência estatais e locais utilizam um sistema semelhante para emitir alertas de emergência mais localizados no caso de furacões, tempestades e outros fenómenos meteorológicos. *
Na hora estabelecida na quarta-feira, o público escutará pela rádio e pela televisão a seguinte mensagem: «Esta é uma prova».  Segundo as regras da FCC, as emissoras de rádio e televisão e provedores de serviços de radiodifusão por satélite e cabo têm a obrigação de receber e transmitir as mensagens presidenciais do sistema de emergência. 
A mensagem, que durará 30 segundos, ajudará a determinar a eficácia do sistema para notificar o público em caso de emergências e perigos potenciais a nível nacional e regional, algo que segundo Damon Penn, diretor-adjunto de Programas de Continuidade Nacional do Fema, «pode ajudar a salvar vidas e proteger a propriedade». «A Fema considera esta prova como uma excelente oportunidade para avaliar a disposição e a eficácia do sistema atual», disse Penn. 

Fonte: Diário Digital


----------

